# Indonesia declares itself the world's largest manta ray sanctuary



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...re-brings-1million-tourism-cash-lifetime.html

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## Y2KGT (Jul 20, 2009)

I wish more countries would do this. Protect the species that are vital to the ecosystems around them.
--
Paul


----------



## teemee (Aug 29, 2009)

The Maldives have had something similar for sharks for many years now.
The problem with Indo is that the expanses are large, and very hard to police. 
There has been a lot of stakeholder involvement in papua where there is a large marine protected area (MPA), and people there have found there to be a noticeable difference in just a few years.
That said, the first time I saw a manta, it was at a fish market in Borneo.


----------

